# Your Prayers Please...



## ScottW (Apr 29, 2002)

Hello,

I just wanted to drop and line and let everyone know that I have a prayer request. For those not into praying, well, you can just move to the next thread.

Anyhow, here is the scoop. For those who don't know, my wife is pregnant with our first child. She is 36 weeks along. We found out today that she has an abundant amount of amniotic fluid, which is not a good thing. Its called, hydramnios.

Basically, when it comes down to statistics, 60% of the time its a condition that just needs to be watched and will complicate the labor process. The other 40% of the time it has to do with development or disorder with the baby. We go in next Monday for a Level 2 Ultrasound and will probably get the dirt on what is exactly going on at that time.

Even though the odds are in the favor the child being healthy, I have never been one to rely on the odds, but on God. So, if you find it in you, I ask for your prayers for our little one and of course for the mother as well.

Thank you all...

Admin


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

That's too bad.

I hope everything works out for the better.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 29, 2002)

Your wife and child will certainly have my prayers admin...please keep us updated

God Bless you for your faithfulness and your honesty


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 29, 2002)

i normally don't pray..... but in times like these, i usually do and will...

i hope that you and your wife have a perfectly healty baby! 




all my prayers, hopes, and wishes!
casey kelley


----------



## edX (Apr 30, 2002)

Prayers and healing energy are being sent your way from my home. I can only imagine how much fear and anxiety you must be experiencing right now. I think we all hope that your child is completely healthy and enters this world without any complications. May God watch over you and yours.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 30, 2002)

I am also one who is not the praying sort.

I will send you the most positive energy that I can, however.  My sincere wishes for an easy, uncomplicated delivery, followed by a long healthy life for your little one and the whole of your family.

Peace be with you.


----------



## simX (Apr 30, 2002)

While I, too, don't really pray, I'd just like to express my sympathies and hope that your child will turn out healthy.


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, you've got my positive energy...
Hope you're one of the 60%


----------



## sithious (Apr 30, 2002)

... sending as much positive energy as possible your way ... hoping everything works out fine ...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 30, 2002)

I can second everyone who posted before me.

Hopefully, everything turns out OK! I am sending all my positive energy towards you and your wife!!!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll say a second time what I said to you in IRC and what everyone else has said here. Good luck.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

May all go well admin


----------



## Klink (Apr 30, 2002)

I offer my positive thoughts to your wife, your child and yourself.


----------



## tagliatelle (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that the best is this case is a good doctor!


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be praying my hardest, hope it turns out well!!


----------



## twyg (Apr 30, 2002)

My prayers are sincerely with you and your wife.

Twyg


----------



## Bluefusion (May 1, 2002)

<---- not one to pray either, but I send a lot of positive energy, and hopefully my very unusual good luck with odds will help you as well. What we all must do is just feel confident that nothing will go wrong, instead of worrying that it will. This kind of minor change to our thoughts immediately makes the situation a more positive one.


----------



## Kris (May 1, 2002)

You have my sympathy, Admin. May it all go well. 

Kris


----------



## ksuther (May 1, 2002)

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## ebolag4 (May 1, 2002)

Admin, you have my prayers, and those of my wife as well. I will also ask my prayer group to pray for you this morning.

Trust in His care.


----------



## ksv (May 1, 2002)

My experience is that if you think about what bad may happen, things almost always go well


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 1, 2002)

Best of wishes Admin. My thoughts go out to you and your family. Keep us informed.

Greg


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 2, 2002)

I hope that everthing turns out well for you, your wife, and your child.  Its major things like this that I actually take the time to pray for, so you and your family are in my prayers.

-Rick


----------



## ScottW (May 6, 2002)

Today is the big day... we will find out what the scoop is.

Thanks all for your prayers & support.

Admin


----------



## Bluefusion (May 6, 2002)

I am having an INCREDIBLE day today... everything is going perfectly (even against all chance) like I flipped a coin and it landed up heads 5 times in a row. This is a GOOD sign. Whenever I have wierd bursts of chance-shattering luck like this (which doesn't happen often but it has before), my good fortune is contagious. I think everything's going to turn out just fine!


----------



## ScottW (May 6, 2002)

Casting Lots again huh?


----------



## ScottW (May 6, 2002)

All is well... things look normal... she is 37 weeks along... but measuring 40.5 weeks... so, things are on the up & up!

Thanks again all for your support & prayers.

Prayer Changes Things.

Admin


----------



## phatsharpie (May 6, 2002)

May Buddha watch over both you and your wife.

This is not sarcasm, I just happen to be a Buddhist.


----------



## ksuther (May 6, 2002)

Good to hear that Admin! Hope things continue to go as planned.


----------



## edX (May 6, 2002)

yes, very glad to hear this news. and i will continue to think of yu and hope that all continues normally and that it will be all too soon til your sleep patterns are completely out of whack


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

Very excellent Admin!

Post photos of your beautiful baby once he/she is born!


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 6, 2002)

Admin, I got in on this late as I to have been dealing with things that have required alot of prayer. At this point in my life my family could use all the prayer that could be put out. We have been dealing with something for a long time now and when I didn't know where else to turn to for support I came here.I am very happy to hear that things are going well and I will keep you in my prayers until I see the pics of your healthy baby. 



Sincerely,
Brent (PC SMASHER)


I treat this place as sort of an extended family. And just like a real family, you have some relatives you can't stand and some that you like.


----------



## martinatkinson (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *All is well...*



Hello!

I am so glad to hear that Admin, I got into this a little late but it looks like God has granted the prayers of some other people.

I will keep you in my prayers that you have a safe delivery and all that!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Izzy (May 8, 2002)

I'm so glad to hear everything is going well with the pregnancy Admin!

You, your wife, and your child will continue to be in my prayers


----------

